# Potential Practice locations?



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

12 yards with a bag target in my basement....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

New Arrow said:


> Hey, everyone, I have a question regarding the practicing of archery outside the range. I am not interested in hunting, meaning that I plan on shooting targets. However, I live in an apartment (no space there to practice), so my question is, where do you guys practice your shooting, if not at the range? I think I read around here somewhere that 'backyard archery' is frowned upon (not that I have a backyard anyway) for the saftey risks, which limits space even more.
> 
> With that being said, where are some of the places that you all practice? Thanks in advance.
> 
> _Also, if this thread is in the wrong section, then a mod can move it. I don't seem to see the 'absolute beginner' section of the forum._


Backyard archery may or may not be controlled/regulated by local ordinances. More info on where you're from would help in possibly locating somewhere to shoot.


----------



## sts3500 (Jan 17, 2010)

Check your local state parks and forest preserves. There are a few around me that have some nice ranges.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Only place I get to shoot is at my club. Unfortunately, the city I live in specifically prohibits shooting a bow in the city limits. 

The lucky part is, my archery club is just a short hop ski[p and jump from work, so I usually get to practice at lunch...except when the weather is bad (like this whole stinking winter.....)


----------



## New Arrow (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone. I live right outside Houston, TX, in case that helps. I wish I had the space indoors to practice, but I don't. The only issue I have with going to a range is that it may be farther away than anticipated, which may limit my training frequency. Thanks.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You could also pick up something like Bernie's Laz-air shot trainer (LAS part #3750004) the vibracheck Safe draw (LAS part # 3820008) or the Formaster (LAS #3730006).

All of these will allow you to practice your shot execution safely inside your own apartment...


----------



## New Arrow (Feb 27, 2010)

psargeant said:


> You could also pick up something like Bernie's Laz-air shot trainer (LAS part #3750004) the vibracheck Safe draw (LAS part # 3820008) or the Formaster (LAS #3730006).
> 
> All of these will allow you to practice your shot execution safely inside your own apartment...


Oh, wow, thanks for the tip! I never even knew that there was such a device.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a field next door and a couple of clubs nearby, but in the winter, most of my practice is done in the house at about 7yds.. :lol: :zip:


----------



## New Arrow (Feb 27, 2010)

IGluIt4U said:


> I have a field next door and a couple of clubs nearby, but in the winter, most of my practice is done in the house at about 7yds.. :lol: :zip:


A field? Hmm....I live in the suburbs, so I am assuming I have more leeway than those in the city. Outside and to the back of my apartment complex is a good strip of a field with a pond, which is between the apartment complex and the houses. The houses are brick-fenced off from the field, so I am thinking that the field may be open to anyone/for scenery. If so, then I would have the perfect place to shoot.


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Go to public game lands.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

New Arrow said:


> A field? Hmm....I live in the suburbs, so I am assuming I have more leeway than those in the city. Outside and to the back of my apartment complex is a good strip of a field with a pond, which is between the apartment complex and the houses. The houses are brick-fenced off from the field, so I am thinking that the field may be open to anyone/for scenery. If so, then I would have the perfect place to shoot.


Be really careful before you do. If it were me, I would be checking the local ordinances first. If you've got water and a sewer line, I'm betting you can't shoot there. 

My house is in the burbs and my mom's house in the burbs of a different state both have local ordinances preventing it...or course none of those are in Texas.

You also probably have no idea of just how far an arrow can travel. Safety has to be first, if you're in a reasonably populated area, I'm not sure it would be a good idea...


----------



## New Arrow (Feb 27, 2010)

NCMikey said:


> Go to public game lands.


Can I shoot on game lands without having to hunt? Or do they separate hunting grounds from, for lack of a better term, 'recreational grounds?'



psargeant said:


> Be really careful before you do. If it were me, I would be checking the local ordinances first. If you've got water and a sewer line, I'm betting you can't shoot there.
> 
> My house is in the burbs and my mom's house in the burbs of a different state both have local ordinances preventing it...or course none of those are in Texas.
> 
> You also probably have no idea of just how far an arrow can travel. Safety has to be first, if you're in a reasonably populated area, I'm not sure it would be a good idea...


You're right; checking before I do anything would prevent any unwanted attention/issues. Actually, there is a stream of water that dips into the ground there (assuming it is a sewer line), so that answers that question for me. 

The area is fairly populated with tons of cars at all times. Perhaps experimenting would be a bad idea. I just wish there was a close-by location (within walking distance) that would enable me to practice regularly in seclusion. Seeing as there is not, I'll just have to keep looking. Thanks for your help.


----------



## New Arrow (Feb 27, 2010)

In regards to that narrow strip of land that I mentioned yesterday, it turns out that there is a huge sign that I could not see at the time which says no trespassing .

I searched the forum for similar threads and found that some people suggested to try a local school or church. My church is a good bit of a drive away, but what about a local elementary school (after-hours of course)? I would definitely have to seek permission before-hand, but has anyone had any luck practicing there? 

edit: sorry to keep pestering you all.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I would think that an elementary school would not be a good idea as bows are considered weapons and weapons are not allowed on any school propriety.


----------



## New Arrow (Feb 27, 2010)

archerycharlie said:


> I would think that an elementary school would not be a good idea as bows are considered weapons and weapons are not allowed on any school propriety.


Now that you mention it, it does not sound like a very good move. Thanks.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

archerycharlie said:


> I would think that an elementary school would not be a good idea as bows are considered weapons and weapons are not allowed on any school propriety.


Unless you have a school that has an archery club and somebody willing to be in charge and responsible..
2 things that nobody seems to want to be.


----------



## New Arrow (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, I've located what appear to be a couple seemingly unrestricted fields as potential practice locations. Of course, I'll have to check with the surrounding buildings/businesses to make sure that it is public property and that I have permission to shoot there.

I just wanted to thank all of you for all your suggestive ideas and stopping me from committing some serious errors in judgment that may have gotten me into some trouble down the line. I've been on other forums (unrelated to archery) and I must thank you and say that I have not encountered the impeccable hospitality and tolerance that you all have shown me here.


----------

